# New Bremont model- Supermarine 2000



## tarichar

Any info on this model? Price? Availability? I don't think it has the faraday cage due to the display back.


----------



## Jamiesutto

tarichar said:


> Any info on this model? Price? Availability? I don't think it has the faraday cage due to the display back.


Pooh that's nice...wish it wasn't 45mm though...


----------



## heb

One major improvement over the 500 is no day/date window frame. Maybe the next model--3000--will deep six the needless railroad track. Who knows...the next model after that may update the needle tipped hands to a more modern configuration

Nice job and keep them coming,
heb


----------



## samanator

I think this addresses the most common gripe. No lume on the second hand of a diver. Wonder if other colors will be available? So it has a second case back to cover the display back, what does that look like?

I like the hands since they are unique! The only thing that comes close is my Arnold & Son White Ensign.


----------



## tarichar

I think I may purchase this item. I have been looking at getting a supermarine to match my MBII. I just got back from Hawaii and used my MBII while snorkling, volcano walking, and while body surfing in 10 foot high surf (pretty dangerous) and the MBII did fine. I do think though that I need a more waterproof watch. The supermarine 2000 would be perfect. It is not even listed yet on the 2012 pricelist so I'm sure it is several months or more from availability. Perhaps Sam or Rob can use their connections to find out more and get some wristshots.

troy


----------



## Nishant

I LOVE IT ... Size was one of my issues with the SM500 and this one takes care of it .. could well be my first Bremont !


----------



## Willows

Looks fantastic. It's nice to see a display back on the Supermarine!


----------



## HR F1

I like it! Wish it had stayed 43mm, but I don't mind 45mm. It would be great if other color combinations are offered; _really _liking this one.


----------



## bobabreath

I like the upgraded lumed second hand and display caseback. However, I'm not fond of the red accents and 45mm size. The SM500 already wore large and felt somewhat heavy. While the hour and minute hands are elegant, the polished surfaces make the tip of the hands difficult to see at certain angles in low light. I would like to see them use a matte finish on the hands.


----------



## mattjmcd

Dude. Just... dude. 

This really takes some of the sting out of not getting a decent GMT 4 hand watch for 2012. Would have preferred 43mm, but either way this looks cracking! Well done, boys. I ASSume it still has the shock protection..?


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS

Couple wrist shots of the real thing ;-)


----------



## jedmonds

In your wrist shot picture the date is framed, in the advertisement picture the date is not framed...So is this an option wether you want the date framed or not?


----------



## Nishant

DROOL !!!!

Dan  You ll soon get a phone call from me ..

Cheers,
nishant



Timeless Watch Exchange said:


> Couple wrist shots of the real thing ;-)


----------



## PIERS (UK)

Timeless Watch Exchange said:


> Couple wrist shots of the real thing ;-)


Looks great, but I was under the impression this watch is still underdevelopment and no photos were to be taken as they're still working on it... So I'm clearly wrong or was given incorrect information!!


----------



## samanator

According to Michael Person it will be officially released at the Vegas show here in the US. What I really want to see is the double case back Michael told me about.

The photo at the top also shows a domed sapphire bezel insert but the one on Dan's wirst appears to be flat.


----------



## PIERS (UK)

samanator said:


> According to Michael Person it will be officially released at the Vegas show here in the US. What I really want to see is the double case back Michael told me about.
> 
> The photo at the top also shows a domed sapphire bezel insert but the one on Dan's wirst appears to be flat.


Thanks for the info re: release date.

The crystal was domed, same as all bremont watches, but I don't think the photo shows it that well.

i saw the watch with exhibition caseback only I believe the additional case back which screws on still needed development.

Will wait of course till its shown at Vegas.


----------



## nolanz14

It looks almost identical to the S500 and the 45mm is too big for my 7' wrist. It's still an amazing watch and I love my S500. That display case back is absolutely killer and nice job on the lumed second hand.


----------



## Horoticus

Any word on the lug-to-lug?


----------



## jimyritz

Good looking watch...A little too big for me at 45MM...

Only isue is the date window for me...

Mike


----------



## fasthandssam

I honestly think that the original Supermarine was one of the coolest divers ever made. This is not a worthy successor 

It's too big and why would you sacrifice anti-magnetism for a display back on a DIVER with an ETA movement? It is puzzling. I see how some people may prefer the lumed seconds hand- I prefer the older style but I can see why they did it. The other changes- not so much.


----------



## samanator

fasthandssam said:


> I honestly think that the original Supermarine was one of the coolest divers ever made. This is not a worthy successor
> 
> It's too big and why would you sacrifice anti-magnetism for a display back on a DIVER with an ETA movement? It is puzzling. I see how some people may prefer the lumed seconds hand- I prefer the older style but I can see why they did it. The other changes- not so much.


This back is the 200m back. The 2000m one is solid. As I mentioned above I'm waiting to see the set up for it that Michael Pearson said is pretty. cool.


----------



## fasthandssam

samanator said:


> This back is the 200m back. The 2000m one is solid. As I mentioned above I'm waiting to see the set up for it that Michael Pearson said is pretty. cool.


Oh I see. Do you know if they are going to stop making the SM500?


----------



## samanator

fasthandssam said:


> Oh I see. Do you know if they are going to stop making the SM500?


I don't believe so. Problem with not fully released watches are not all the details are there like the 2 case backs. Given the case design Bremont's hide their size so I'd hold off size comments until it is available to try on the wrist.


----------



## BaCaitlin

Any idea wha the thickness is? From the wrist shots, it looks as thick as the new POC 9300.


----------



## vitruvius

Is this model still use the 2000-hardness-vickors rating steel like in S500?


----------



## waldoh

tarichar said:


> Any info on this model? Price? Availability? I don't think it has the faraday cage due to the display back.


I think everyone has missed the most critical detail about the new s2000... its made in London (opposed to swiss made). If Bremont ever gets around to making an in house movement so the watch is 100% made in London, that would make the brand. Moving production of everything (other than the movement) to London is a very good start.


----------



## vitruvius

waldoh said:


> I think everyone has missed the most critical detail about the new s2000... its made in London (opposed to swiss made). If Bremont ever gets around to making an in house movement so the watch is 100% made in London, that would make the brand. Moving production of everything (other than the movement) to London is a very good start.


This is from A Blog to Watch (formerly A Blog to Read):
"....
The Supermarine replaces the old "Swiss Made" with simply "London." Does that mean the S2000 is not Swiss made? No. Instead, it shows that Bremont has come a long way in its ongoing journey to be a serious British luxury brand.
...."


----------



## waldoh

vitruvius said:


> This is from A Blog to Watch (formerly A Blog to Read):
> "....
> The Supermarine replaces the old "Swiss Made" with simply "London." Does that mean the S2000 is not Swiss made? No. Instead, it shows that Bremont has come a long way in its ongoing journey to be a serious British luxury brand.
> ...."


That's unfortunate. I was hoping everything other than the movement would be made in London.


----------



## heb

Its only plus over the other version is the lack of that hideous day/date window frame.

heb


----------



## Burpee7

I just spoke to Rob Caplan at Toppers. He said the rep from Bremont said this is the latest on the Supermarine 2000.

16mm Thickness

45mm in size.

Only blac dial k as of right now.

6K on a strap

Feb release date

I believe he also said no display back.


----------



## Horoticus

I'm still waiting for confirmation on the lug-to-lug width. While the marketing materials state it is the same case as the S500, I'm struggling (based on the pictures of the S2000) that the LTL is only 50.5mm. With a 45mm case it looks a heck of a lot bigger to me. Anyone have any add'l info?


----------



## Nishant

This Month's Watch Time mentions the price to be 5650 on strap ...


----------

